# Dialer TL und OZ



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ist es richtig das ich mit einem DSL-Anschluß nix von Dialer-Programmen zu befürchten hab?

Danke für die Auskunft
Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

> ist es richtig das ich mit einem DSL-Anschluß nix von Dialer-Programmen zu befürchten hab?



Naja...
1. kommt drauf an, ob es ein *purer* DSL-Anschluss ist - und ISDN noch nebenher am PC hängt oder nicht.
2. Zumindest eine Vermüllung des PCs - sprich: Änderung der Zugangskonfiguration - kann so oder so passieren.
Was dann zumindest lästig ist, weil man's wieder zurückändern muss.


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2004)

Siehe  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351 

weitere Fragen dort

es macht keinen Sinn zum x-ten Mal einen Thread zu dem Thema zu starten


----------

